# Chloe squeaker and Fiona and their progress



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We have had Chloe (new name finally) for several weeks now, after adopting her from a breeder. She was so scared she wouldn't eat for days. She loves to eat and drink out of my hand now, nibbles my fingers, and is fascinated by everything especially looking at herself in a mirror. She loves putting her beak between my fingers. She has started her first molt and seems puzzled by it. Would love to let her meet adult Fiona, who we have had for about 10 months, but Fiona is still sitting on her ninth and tenth egg. If Fiona ever stops laying and sitting, would love for the two to meet to see if they get along so they are less lonely. Fiona loves attention too but is a lot larger than Chloe. Chloe will only eat chicken layer pellets and Fiona loves cockatiel, pigeon, and parrot mixes. Any tips for introducing them? They are each in large flight cages in different rooms. If I keep Chloe alone, I think she will get much tamer, but also want her to have a pigeon friend. Fiona seems to see us as her mate, just on sight. Am not totally sure Chloe is a female but she just looks like a female. Both are healthy and were treated for coccidia.


----------



## RamseyRingnecks (Jun 18, 2013)

cwebster said:


> We have had Chloe (new name finally) for several weeks now, after adopting her from a breeder. She was so scared she wouldn't eat for days. She loves to eat and drink out of my hand now, nibbles my fingers, and is fascinated by everything especially looking at herself in a mirror. She loves putting her beak between my fingers. She has started her first molt and seems puzzled by it. Would love to let her meet adult Fiona, who we have had for about 10 months, but Fiona is still sitting on her ninth and tenth egg. If Fiona ever stops laying and sitting, would love for the two to meet to see if they get along so they are less lonely. Fiona loves attention too but is a lot larger than Chloe. Chloe will only eat chicken layer pellets and Fiona loves cockatiel, pigeon, and parrot mixes. Any tips for introducing them? They are each in large flight cages in different rooms. If I keep Chloe alone, I think she will get much tamer, but also want her to have a pigeon friend. Fiona seems to see us as her mate, just on sight. Am not totally sure Chloe is a female but she just looks like a female. Both are healthy and were treated for coccidia.


If both birds are healthy and Chloe has finished up her quarantine, you can let them have flight time together once Fiona's off her eggs. 

Pigeon hens are not especially territorial, and they are a highly social species, so if they meet outside their enclosures there is a good chance of a frindship hitting off. ^v^


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am still hesitating on introducing Fiona and Chloe. Fiona almost always makes large piles of hormonal poop daily. Chloe is molting and still is not cooing, although she has stopped squeaking. May have the vet look at Fiona if she keeps making hormonal poops constantly. She eats like a horse.


----------

